# Knife Balance point.



## WillC (Aug 5, 2011)

What are peoples preferences? Does it vary for different types of knife and styles of use. Should it balance right on the front of the handle. on the choi, or a little weight forward?
Thanks All


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 5, 2011)

It varies for different knife styles, but for chefs knife/gyutos it is the most important because that is usually what is used the most and for the longest period of time. Slicers, pettys, specialty knives are used differently and the balance points arent as critical to most people. Some who use slicers as their primary knife may disagree. 

I like mine about at the choil/heel of the knife. Right were my index finger would be on a pinch grip.


----------



## Lefty (Aug 5, 2011)

I've been thinking about this a little bit in the last day or so, and for me, anywhere in "my pinch" is good. I often only have two fingers on the handle, with what could be described as a two finger pinch grip. 
I think this is why I don't mind the weight being a cm in front, or a cm back of the choil.
So, the way I often grip a knife (depending on what I'm doing), if the balance is any where around my middle finger and forward, I'm happy.


----------



## tk59 (Aug 5, 2011)

I like to feel a little weight up front. Anywere from about the heel area to a couple inches in front is fine by me.


----------



## WillC (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks guys, seems i'm in the right ball park. I seem to naturally pinch grip with the knives I have been making. Seems nice when you can balance it on the choil on your finger. But I don't know much about different chopping styles. I presume when doing the fast slicing I see on videos it best to rock the knife on the balance point? I haven't seen a vid yet showing how the knife is being gripped for that. Just the blade moving rather fast.


----------



## JohnnyChance (Aug 5, 2011)

When rocking, the first couple inches near the tip are left on the board and the heel is brought up off the board every cut. When push cutting the entire edge comes off the board. I have never seen anyone rock the knife off the balance point.


----------



## markk (Aug 5, 2011)

personally i like the balance point just forward of the handle for larger knives that I use a pinch grip on. for smaller knives like pettys, regardless of my grip it does not seem to matter to me.


----------



## 99Limited (Aug 5, 2011)

I've got one knife that has the balance point about 3/4" forward of the choil. At first i thought that it would make the knife a little blade heavy. That's the exact point where my thumb and index finger rests with my pinch grip. Turned out it made the knife pretty balanced.


----------



## Eamon Burke (Aug 5, 2011)

Below the maker's mark.


----------



## WillC (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks very much everyone, I getting it I think. To summarize the knives that really want to balance well are the medium - large sized chef knives. Gyuto, Santoku, Suji etc. Exact preference in balance point depends on where you like to pinch the knife. So I guess it depends on how long your digits are. But just ahead of the choil would seem to be a safe bet for a non custom ordered knife. I had not really given weight too much thought in terms on handle materials but will certainly think more about it now.
Cheers 
Will


----------

